# Little montage done by my friend



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

My friend came over today to my place and did a little montage of my four run's of last saturday,we ended it like that because after that my friend land on me and fuck up my day and now im walking with some crutches...

I didnt ride for the last two years because i had a accident at work to my back and my first ride with my T-rice just endded after four run,im so sad lol

Snowboard St-Come 22/12/12 - YouTube


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

What settings are you shooting on?


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

720p 60fps


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

Its is first try on editing a video,hes more into picture,and its my first time out there with my gopro.

So dont ask to much for this time.


----------

